# Lab Tests and TRT



## TheRealDeal (Nov 1, 2019)

So I went to the local TRT center to have labs ran to see where I am before I start anything. I'll post up the results on Monday. I'm considering going to this clinic for Test injections. Or is it just a complete waste of time and money. Feel free to give me any opinions or insight on the subject.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 1, 2019)

Let’s see what the results come back at and go from there.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 1, 2019)

Right on man I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Beserker (Nov 1, 2019)

I found out the hard way it is a lot cheaper to find a good doctor to go through as the insurance will cover it at a fraction of the price as a clinic. Search for a D.O. in your area, they’re more likely to prescribe.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 3, 2019)

I go for the results in the morning, I'll post them up for you guys to see and hopefully share some advice. I'm wondering if TRT is the route I should take or just run my own test/dbol cycle as this is gonna be my first time.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 3, 2019)

TRT is a life changer if you need it!


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 4, 2019)

That's the thing is I'm not sure I "need" it. I'm 29 but I feel as if I'm 40.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 4, 2019)

View attachment 8749


Alright guys like I said I went Friday 11-1-19 and these are the results. I started the TRT program and I'm going to be running test cypionate 200mg X 4 weeks and then reevaluated. I was very surprised to see that my levels were this low. Please give any feedback, what you would do, etc. Thanks for all the help so far guys! This board is great and I definitely feel at home here. So I had trouble uploading these photos. If you can't read them let me know and I'll try to fix it.


----------



## Raider (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey RawDeal, there are going to be a bunch of smarter guys than I chiming in, but can I ask did the check your e2 levels? Test certainly looks awfully low. These guys will have good advice for you though , good luck!!


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

Raider, I'm not sure I'll have to look. Can you read those ok? And yeah I was very surprised! I never thought at 28 my test levels would be that damn low.


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

No LH or FSH tested?


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

CJ, I'm not seeing that on the print out of the results. I also didn't see E2 listed either. Do you think they maybe tested it and left those out?


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> CJ, I'm not seeing that on the print out of the results. I also didn't see E2 listed either. Do you think they maybe tested it and left those out?



I would hope that they were tested. My basic understanding is that LH/FSH test will narrow it down to whether the problem is the testes not producing adequate testosterone, or that they just aren't getting the proper signalling to do so.

If the former, the testes might be damaged. LH and FSH levels would be normal/high, but the testes just aren't capable of doing anything. 

If it was the latter, the LH/FSH would be low, and there could possibly be a protocol to kickstart the body's natural production again. The testes could be fine, but just waiting for a signal to produce.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

That makes sense CJ, I will call today and ask if they were tested along with E2. Did you see anything missing that I should ask about?


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

I can't really see the numbers in your pics, but your liver enzymes and cholesterol look to be out of range. I'd try to find out why, and to correct those if necessary.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

I thought that was the case, I'll try to take a better picture. My cholesterol is 169 and AST is 240 and ALT is 95.


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> I thought that was the case, I'll try to take a better picture. My cholesterol is 169 and AST is 240 and ALT is 95.



Do you have any idea why your liver values are that far out of range? If you haven't already, I'd speak with your Dr about it.

My Dr sent me to a specialist when my values were around 50.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

Honestly man I have no clue. I eat fairly healthy, I dont drink much anymore but use to be a heavy drinker. I recently quit smoking about 2 months ago which I only smoked about a pack a week, I'm just trying to think of some things as to why it's so high. I was going to try SARMS in the form of LGD-4033 and I did take 2 doses but then i changed my mind and stopped but I dont think two 10mg doses would elevate my levels that high but I could be wrong there. I really appreciate your help man.


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

I wouldn't let that go man, if it were me. I'd want that figured out asap.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

I took alot of ibuprofen last week, 800mg-1000mg a day last week. I forgot about that maybe that's why they were so high?


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> I took alot of ibuprofen last week, 800mg-1000mg a day last week. I forgot about that maybe that's why they were so high?



That's be more your kidneys. It's Tylenol/acetaminophen that affects the liver. 

See your Dr is my best advice.


----------



## PFM (Nov 5, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> That's the thing is I'm not sure I "need" it. I'm 29 but I feel as if I'm 40.



How do you know what 40 feels like?  Have you been 40?


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

PFM said:


> How do you know what 40 feels like?  Have you been 40?



I did 10 years active duty army so that added 20 years to my life right?


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 6, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> That's be more your kidneys. It's Tylenol/acetaminophen that affects the liver.
> 
> See your Dr is my best advice.



Thanks man I'm gonna go see my Doc at the VA and see what she says.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 13, 2019)

*UPDATE*

Ok so I went back yesterday for my injection and brought up the liver enzyme values to my Dr and he about fell out of the chair, he had over looked it and was glad I brought it up. So they ran more bloodwork to figure out that issue and I will have a answer to that this week. I also have the results of the values you guys said were missing. 

Estradiol-33.6
LH-3.7
FSH-2.1
Prolactin-11.3


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 14, 2019)

I guess that's the end of this thread.


----------

